# Nissan Almera N15 GA14DE



## oshirowanen (May 20, 2010)

Dear Community,

I have the car as titled above. It has an erratic rev counter. Basically, when I turn the key to it's first position to display the dashboard light, the rev counter goes all erratic. When I turn it all the way to start the engine, it jumps to maximum.

Why is this happening and how can it be fixed?

Here is a video showing the problem which can be played in VLC:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B1-CN3-vjUYvYjBiMGYyZmMtYzJhYy00NzdjLTg2OGEtMTM4YjIxMmViNzJi&hl=en

Video timing
3 seconds - key position 1
11 seconds - engine on
23 seconds - engine off


----------

